# Stolen Identity



## Cold Water Copper (Oct 10, 2014)

So has anyone else been notified that their identifying information was compromised in Idaho, Washington and/or Oregon. If you have purchased a hunting or fishing license in these three states it is likely that your information has been compromised. I have moved from my old address, but was just told by an old neighbor that Idaho has been trying to contact me about the breach. If this applies to anyone else let me know and when I get my hands on the information, I can pass along the contact information.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I am surprised that someone didn't post the link to the information.

So here it is. I'll also post it on the Hunting Outside of Utah forums

https://idfg.idaho.gov/press/active...-and-game-license-buyers-potentially-affected


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I've had my identity stolen 5 times. 

3 times the thieves just give my identity right back and the other 2 times they committed suicide.

.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Story of my life as well goob. :mrgreen:


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Me and my brother-in-law both got notices today.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Insult to injury, not a fish at Henry's and now this!!!...


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I also received the notice and had to think really hard to figure out the last time I had a license in those states...turns out it was at least 10 years ago! 

Why do they store information for out of state guys for that long?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Once you are in the data base you are in the data base. I doubt that if any state or organization ever erases your data.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> I've had my identity stolen 5 times.
> 
> 3 times the thieves just give my identity right back and the other 2 times they committed suicide.
> 
> .


I had my bank account hacked once. The hackers felt so bad when they saw my balance that they created me a go fund me account.


----------

